# which brand hitch - need a box reciever



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

I want to put a motorcycle tray on the back of my allroad, which is the best hitch with a 2" box?
some bolt onto the frame and some screw into sheetmetal..is that right?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Is it just me, or does it seem alittle crazy to put a motorcycle on the back of an allroad?:sly:


----------

